# Wo gibts diese Teile



## Shooot3r (1. April 2012)

Hallo suche für meine corsair h 80 kühlung  die zwei halterungen mit  welchen man die kühlung an mainboard( sabertooth 990FX) festschrauben kann. Habe meine  leider verbogen.weiß jemand wo man dies herkriegt bzw wie sie genau heißen? vllt hat ja jemand von euch ne h80 und nutzt nur die intel halterung, dann kann er mir die am3 halterung verkaufen

danke schonmal und MFG


----------



## <BaSh> (1. April 2012)

Frag doch einfach mal im Corsair Supportforum


----------



## Shooot3r (1. April 2012)

jo danke echt bechxxxx lösung für den am3 sockel...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2012)

Jepp dürfte mit die einfachste Lösung sein hier den Supportbereich aufzusuchen, ansonste halt den Händler fragen. Lassen sich die Halter nicht wieder hinbiegen?


----------



## Klutten (1. April 2012)

Ich habe den Thread mal in den entsprechenden Bereich verschoben.


----------



## Shooot3r (1. April 2012)

habe angst das es dann abbricht, dann kan ich es garnicht mehr nutzen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2012)

Mit Vorsicht und 2 Spitzzangen oder ähnlich könnte man sich helfen. kannst ja zuerst die Antwort abwarten


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html

Kann direkt über die RMA geordert werden!


----------



## Shooot3r (26. Mai 2012)

habe mir die schrauben nun bei cb im forum gehotlt. habe den support angeschrieben, aber auch jetzt nach ca 2 monaten immer noch keine rückmeldung von denen...


----------

